# House of bees



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

It's in Avila (Spain ) where it is located this house of bees: http://www.abejasdelvalle.com/galeria.htm.


----------



## scottie9656 (May 11, 2015)

Top right picture? awesome I would love to see that.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

The queen in the photo, halfway down the page. Is that what your local stock looks like?


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

Some Iberian queens have those rings rust-colored. Other exhibit a very dark gray uniformly throughout the abdomen .


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Eduardo Gomes said:


> Some Iberian queens have those rings rust-colored.


Interesting color.


----------

